# Grim: A Tale of Death Web Series



## jakelliscott (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey!

I'm Jake! I'm 23 and live in South Wales in the UK. I compose and produce all sorts of music but I'm currently working on a web series called *Grim: A Tale of Death*.
I'd never really composed or produced any classical work before joining the Grim team but I have to say.. I really enjoy it!

We've just started a crowd funding campaign with _Indiegogo_ to raise funds so we can get the series completed. We have a 15 minute slot at the *Marseille Web Fest* in October this year also!
Very important times of my life and my fellow cast and crew!

If you have a chance, please can you have a look here - http://www.indiegogo.com/ataleofdeath
I produced the scores for the video! Oh.. I'm also acting in the series too!

Let me know what you think of the scores, the video and the idea! If you fall in love with it like I did, please share the page amongst your friends!
And if you would like to contribute to the series, the smallest of amounts can really help us finish it!
There's also perks to buy too so you can receive exclusive items and content for your contribution!

Also if you would like to get involved with the music and sound side of the series please don't hesitate to email me at - [email protected]

Thanks for taking the time to read this post!

Hope you all have a good day!

Jake


----------



## jakelliscott (Jun 16, 2012)

I get very insecure about my music too so any feedback would amazing!

Jake


----------

